# Ventilateur qui tourne en permanence!!!



## Charline (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, c'est encore moi....

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire si il est normal sur mon PB G4 15" 1,67Ghz d'avoir le ventilateur qui tourne en permanence et ce apparremment depuis l'installation de la maj10.3.8???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Remmand (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai le même souci avec mon G5, depuis même mise a jour. Ce problème apparait et disparait au fil des mises à jour ! Bizarre et pour le moins déplorable !


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Il ne reste plus qu'a attendre le prochaine MAJ


----------



## Charline (5 Mars 2005)

En fait je suis revenu en arriere grace au coup de main du forum MACOSX, je suis de nouveau au 10.3.7.

Moins de ventilateur et plus de bruit régulier du DD.

Génial.


----------



## Anamir (9 Mars 2005)

Charline a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis revenu en arriere grace au coup de main du forum MACOSX, je suis de nouveau au 10.3.7.
> 
> Moins de ventilateur et plus de bruit régulier du DD.
> 
> Génial.


 
Comment faire pour revenir à la version précédente car Mon Macou de 12'' souffre du même problème?

2ème et importante question : le retour à la version précédente changera -t-il les choses sur mon mac car j'ai depuis fait des modif, supprimer des fichiers systèm corrompus que je ne voudrai plus revoir (une semaine de prise de tête avant de trouver la solution)?

Merci d'avance.


----------

